# Searching for old Craftsman Collet



## smoenkhoff (Feb 27, 2018)

Just recently my 1/4" collet for my Craftsman Model 320.17542 router spun a bit and developed a bur on one of the splines. Now bits do not sit perfectly centered creating a lot of vibration. I've been to Sear's Parts Direct to find the replacement one but they are marked as unavailable and apparently that is the case anywhere I've looked.

Does any one know where I might be able to locate this collet or a suitable replacement. The OEM part number is 355059500.

Thanks,
Sean


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

@smoenkhoff

Welcome to the forums Sean - a quick search found the following item which I think is what you are looking for. Status shows "factory backordered" so you might be out of luck on it. Here's the link anyway:

https://www.ereplacementparts.com/collet-inch-p-1079043.html


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the router foeum.
You would probably have better luck with finding a used one craftsman older unit are hard to find parts for 
My advice just replace the router, lot good used one out there!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Sorry Sean but you are unlikely to find one badged as a Sears replacement. A post on another site says it was made by Chervon Power. Maybe a search there will help.


----------



## bob817 (Dec 4, 2015)

Sean, You could try E-Bay might get lucky and can find one being parted out.
Good Luck! Sorry I couldn't help out more.


----------



## smoenkhoff (Feb 27, 2018)

*Thanks for Replies!*



Cherryville Chuck said:


> Sorry Sean but you are unlikely to find one badged as a Sears replacement. A post on another site says it was made by Chervon Power. Maybe a search there will help.


First, Thanks for all the replies.

I did take a look at the Chervon Power site and noticed that in "2007 Joint Venture with Bosch for bench-tool category". Interestingly the Bosch collet nut assembly looks much like the ones I have. The downside of course is the current replacement assembly uses a larger collet and nut then my 11 year old model. 

As luck is running looking at my old blown Craftsman router (previous one) the nut assembly was a little smaller and my neighbor's father's old router, which is even older, appears to be yet smaller. So it appears as time has progressed the collet nut assembly size has increased. I'm thinking my better bet is much like as been recommended is acquire a newer router keeping this one as spare for my 1/2 bits.

Any advise on Porter Cable or Milwaukee models - preferably one that is capable of doing 1/4 and 1/2 inch bits with a plunge and fixed base.

Thanks again!


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Sean, I've got an older Porter Cable 690 with both fixed and plunge bases. It does not have soft start or variable speed. I can't speak about Milwaukee as I've never owned one, but I do have a Bosch 1617EVSPK - has both fixed and plunge bases, soft start, variable speed, takes both 1/4 and 1/2 inch bits. It's a great router. I keep the fixed base in a router table as that router also comes with above-table height adjustment and I can easily pull the motor off and put it in the plunge base. I do have several other routers, an older Craftsman, a real old Black and Decker, that I use for small handheld use as well as a trim router.

You can't go wrong with the Bosch - check CPO Outlets, you can get new and refurb for a reasonable price. Here's a link to their Bosch - $219 for the kit is a pretty good price and they offer free shipping.

https://www.cpooutlets.com/bosch-16...base-router-kit/bshn1617evspk,default,pd.html


----------



## Mycrossover (Dec 29, 2017)

smoenkhoff said:


> First, Thanks for all the replies.
> 
> I did take a look at the Chervon Power site and noticed that in "2007 Joint Venture with Bosch for bench-tool category". Interestingly the Bosch collet nut assembly looks much like the ones I have. The downside of course is the current replacement assembly uses a larger collet and nut then my 11 year old model.
> 
> ...


Do you have a good 1/2" collet for that router? 1/2" to 1/4" reducers are widely available, totally generic, and inexpensive.That gets you around a bad 1/4" collet.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I looked at the picture on ereplacements link that Vince provided and it has a striking resemblance to a Bosch 1617 collet which fits 20 or more other routers including my Hitachi M12V2 and my M12VC.


----------



## smoenkhoff (Feb 27, 2018)

Yes, I do have the 1/2 collet for the router. Thanks for the idea.

Thanks for the heads up aboutt he Bosch 1617 collet. I may give that a look also.


----------



## Dodis (Dec 13, 2011)

Sean,

I have the same router (320.17543 came with two bases). I also have a 320.27680 and two 320.2767. I also was looking for a collet, and tested the ones I have from the other 3 routers, fits and works just fine. From the Sears parts website, it looks like the difference is the one for your router is a collet and separate nut, where the others have the collet and nut clipped together and sold as an assembly.

The Sears part numbers for the collets:
1/2" 2823121000
1/4" 2823125000

Mike


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

What about a muscle chuck? Is that an option to replace a lost collet? Might be expensive though.


----------

